# I hate yappy dogs



## Lucretia (Nov 12, 2012)

My neighbor across the street has one of those nasty little hairy white yappy dogs that he doesn't control. They had it out in their front yard (no leash, no fence) and it just came running across the street up into my driveway, barking its head off. When I held out the back of my hand for it to sniff, the damn thing BIT me! Then it started attacking the legs of my pants. The neighbor just stands there waving her hands in the air, saying "Sorry! Sorry! Sorry!"

I think it's time to buy a case of gum with xylitol and start dropping it in their yard. Ought to be really effective if I can find some that's bacon flavored. Feeling plenty cranky right now. Maybe Son can give me some animal control pointers.

:angryexplode:


----------



## unkajonet (Nov 12, 2012)

You should get a cat. A really big cat. Like, I dunno, a lion.


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 12, 2012)

Report it to animal control. It bit you on your property.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm an animal lover, and always look to solve the root of the problem. Shoot the owner.


----------



## echerub (Nov 12, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I'm an animal lover, and always look to solve the root of the problem. Shoot the owner.



:doublethumbsup:


----------



## The Edge (Nov 12, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I'm an animal lover, and always look to solve the root of the problem. Shoot the owner.



lus1:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 12, 2012)

If Son won't do it, I'm sure he "knows a guy"
The dog, not the owner.............
......but ya never know.


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 13, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> Report it to animal control. It bit you on your property.



+10 You may not be the first person that the neighbor has allowed to be bit. There will probably be a fine involved too. 

Hope you will be alright.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 13, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> If Son won't do it, I'm sure he "knows a guy"
> The dog, not the owner.............
> ......but ya never know.



I know some North Vietnamese and some Koreans in that live around where you do. yumm, braised dog!
I know some other people who do other types of jobs but, they ain't cheap.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 13, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> My neighbor across the street has one of those nasty little hairy white yappy dogs that he doesn't control. They had it out in their front yard (no leash, no fence) and it just came running across the street up into my driveway, barking its head off. When I held out the back of my hand for it to sniff, the damn thing BIT me! Then it started attacking the legs of my pants. The neighbor just stands there waving her hands in the air, saying "Sorry! Sorry! Sorry!"
> 
> I think it's time to buy a case of gum with xylitol and start dropping it in their yard. Ought to be really effective if I can find some that's bacon flavored. Feeling plenty cranky right now. Maybe Son can give me some animal control pointers.
> 
> :angryexplode:



keep feeding it bacon and train it to attack the owner! Otherwise, I'll be there in a week or so, if need be.


----------



## daveb (Nov 13, 2012)

Some interesting thoughts above. But.

Keep a can of pepper spray in your pocket. If Fido gets close you can spoil his day without hurting him. Stupid dogs may need two days spoiled. And if the owner gets pissed - well you have a can of pepper spray...


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 13, 2012)

Whatever you do, be careful. Dog owners are pretty attached to their dogs. You wouldn't want to come home some day to your house burned to the ground. Or at least your car on fire in the drive way.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 13, 2012)

It is always the retaliator that gets caught too. Sucks but true. I love dogs and it ticks me off to see bad owners.


----------



## jayhay (Nov 13, 2012)

I feel you man. I just had to move because there was a crappy little dog that barked all the time, and the crappy owners didn't care. They lived right above me. The fella also produced rap music almost all day and night. It was a war for over a year, but now it's over and I'm in a much better place  Obnoxiously loud people and their dogs are the worst.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 13, 2012)

I recently moved into a new house. The roommate is great, but she has three excruciatingly annoying chihuahas that start yapping every single time someone comes to the front door. Sometimes I hear them all yapping and running to the door as soon as I pull into the driveway and get out of my car. I'd love to just "accidentally" leave the front door open one day and hope the problem solves itself. 

:justkidding: of course, but I do prefer slightly larger, more useful dogs.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, VERY angry hubby got the neighbors to produce the vaccination records, so at least I won't be frothing at the mouth from a dog bite...maybe something else, but not a dog bite. It wasn't a bad bite--mostly bruising, a little blood, but I'm a tough, stringy old thing. There are a lot of little bitty kids running wild who could get hurt by a nasty dog like that. I think it threw a real scare into the owners. We shall see if they start watching the dog a little better. If not animal control will definitely get a call. It was really strange--I've been nipped by playing dogs or had a dog lunge for a treat and get my hand, but never had one just run up intending to bite. Bad owners and bad breeders really can ruin dogs.

Dave, is that a German Wirehaired Pointer in your photo? We had the shorthaired version when I was a kid. Now THAT'S a great dog. Another neighbor was walking a 5-month old German Shorthair the other day. It also attacked--wanting to lick me to death. The owner was very firm and had it sitting and behaving itself right away. You can tell that it's still just an excitable puppy that's going to be a great dog--and good owners will make sure of it.


----------



## daveb (Nov 13, 2012)

Good eye. I like the shorthairs as well but the wires are so much prettier:cool2:


----------



## daveb (Nov 13, 2012)

dbl


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2012)

even this yappy dog?







i really want a little yappy one


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 14, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> Whatever you do, be careful. Dog owners are pretty attached to their dogs. You wouldn't want to come home some day to your house burned to the ground. Or at least your car on fire in the drive way.



+1 
Yea... Really, just be careful whatever you do.


----------



## echerub (Nov 14, 2012)

Cute dog ... one that can also be very well-behaved with the right owner  (but with a negligent owner... well...)


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 14, 2012)

It's not the dog, it's the owners. 
If they are going to allow it to be out of control they need to keep it inside a fence or indoors.

on the other side of the coin...
I would react to someone hurting my dog, the same way I would if someone hurt one of my grandchildren.

We had something happen here last year.
An older man who lived alone had a small yappy dog.
Some younger people moved in next door and were annoyed by the dog.
Eventually one of the guys killed the dog.
The older guy didn't have any family, just the dog.
When the police wouldn't do anything about the dog getting killed, the older guy committed suicide.

With some people (myself included) they look at their dog as a family member and react accordingly.
I wouldn't have gone the suicide route but I would have gone to the neighbors with my machete.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Nov 14, 2012)

Burl Source said:


> It's not the dog, it's the owners.
> If they are going to allow it to be out of control they need to keep it inside a fence or indoors.
> 
> on the other side of the coin...
> ...



What the hell?! Really?? I can understand trying to send it away, but why would anyone go so far as to killing the poor thing? 
Ugh, some people. Waste of carbon.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 14, 2012)

Burl Source said:


> It's not the dog, it's the owners.
> If they are going to allow it to be out of control they need to keep it inside a fence or indoors.
> 
> on the other side of the coin...
> ...



How senseless all the way around. Nobody solved any problem, only made deeper ones.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 14, 2012)

No worries--I'm not going to go around poisoning the neighborhood dogs. I do reserve the right to fantasize about it when they bite me, tho! And yes, I would agree the owners are to blame, not the dog. That said, if that wretched little beast comes charging up to me again and I have a shovel or a broom in my hand, it's going to get a good smack. 

When we had a dog we took him to obedience school, and it was some of the best time/money we've ever spent. A polite dog that will walk at heel and sit quietly when you're standing still is a pleasure to spend time with. Plus the dog goes to school with other dogs and distractions, gets a lot of socialization, and learns (if he doesn't already know) that you're the alpha dog. And for people who have never had a dog, it teaches them not to reward bad behavior (something a LOT of people do with their dogs without realizing it.) If I ever get another dog, it's going to school.

Dogs aren't the only ones who can benefit from a little training. We had a huge tomcat when I was growing up who was prone to biting. One day he bit me, I grabbed his tail and bit him back. He never bit me again.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 14, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> No worries--I'm not going to go around poisoning the neighborhood dogs. I do reserve the right to fantasize about it when they bite me, tho! And yes, I would agree the owners are to blame, not the dog. That said, if that wretched little beast comes charging up to me again and I have a shovel or a broom in my hand, it's going to get a good smack.
> 
> When we had a dog we took him to obedience school, and it was some of the best time/money we've ever spent. A polite dog that will walk at heel and sit quietly when you're standing still is a pleasure to spend time with. Plus the dog goes to school with other dogs and distractions, gets a lot of socialization, and learns (if he doesn't already know) that you're the alpha dog. And for people who have never had a dog, it teaches them not to reward bad behavior (something a LOT of people do with their dogs without realizing it.) If I ever get another dog, it's going to school.
> 
> Dogs aren't the only ones who can benefit from a little training. We had a huge tomcat when I was growing up who was prone to biting. One day he bit me, I grabbed his tail and bit him back. He never bit me again.



I had the opportunity to take 2 of my dogs to a training class with a truly superb teacher. What I learned was that "obedience school" is all about the human learning how to communicate with the dog...the true training takes place every single day, continuously.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 14, 2012)

Zwiefel said:


> I had the opportunity to take 2 of my dogs to a training class with a truly superb teacher. What I learned was that "obedience school" is all about the human learning how to communicate with the dog...the true training takes place every single day, continuously.



+1


----------



## jayhay (Nov 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> even this yappy dog?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny little dog lol, one of my friends wants one just like it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2012)

jayhay said:


> Funny little dog lol, one of my friends wants one just like it.




come on! how can you not love this yappy white puppy??


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 14, 2012)

Real dog!

(I'll post a picture any chance I get)


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 14, 2012)

Yappy kids suck too. 

k.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Eric (Nov 14, 2012)

Real dog


----------



## Justin0505 (Nov 14, 2012)

... from when she was just 12wks. Big dogs are little for at least a few weeks.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 14, 2012)

Now THOSE are great dogs!

Just read an article on "small dog syndrome." All the behaviors that big dogs would be disciplined for (barking, growling, jumping, yanking on the leash, etc.) many people think are cute when done by a small dog. So the bigger dogs learn to behave themselves, and many of the small dogs get away with bad behaviors and are spoiled tyrants. No reason why a small dog can't be a well behaved pet with discipline and training.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 14, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Now THOSE are great dogs!
> 
> Just read an article on "small dog syndrome." All the behaviors that big dogs would be disciplined for (barking, growling, jumping, yanking on the leash, etc.) many people think are cute when done by a small dog. So the bigger dogs learn to behave themselves, and many of the small dogs get away with bad behaviors and are spoiled tyrants. No reason why a small dog can't be a well behaved pet with discipline and training.



I think a lot of owners use "brute force" with small dogs b/c they can pick them up, hold them off/down, etc. instead of actually teaching them proper behavior. That approach doesn't work when the dog is 50' away though.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 16, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Now THOSE are great dogs!
> 
> Just read an article on "small dog syndrome." All the behaviors that big dogs would be disciplined for (barking, growling, jumping, yanking on the leash, etc.) many people think are cute when done by a small dog. So the bigger dogs learn to behave themselves, and many of the small dogs get away with bad behaviors and are spoiled tyrants. No reason why a small dog can't be a well behaved pet with discipline and training.



I have a 15 lb miniature dachshund and I couldn't use the same force on him as I could a 70 lb retriever. I would crush him. I see your point and am not trying to assume you are saying something you aren't. What we have learned here are the owners are the root problem. Shoot the owner.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 16, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> Yappy kids suck too.
> 
> k.



More so than dogs.


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 16, 2012)

way


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 17, 2012)

So can we shoot the parents of yappy kids?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 19, 2012)

Had a black Lab,loved the ocean & chasing frisbees.We were sad when she died.


----------



## Keith Neal (Nov 19, 2012)

There are lots of kids and dogs out in Italy, including in restaurants, and I have never seen one misbehave or be a nuisance. It is curious that the dogs all seem to be mixed breed types. But all well behaved.


----------

